
Making an embedded Linux computer (2014) - dcschelt
http://hforsten.com/making-embedded-linux-computer.html
======
yitchelle
While soldering a BGA may look difficult, it is quite simple if the correct
amount of solder paste is deposited. Too much solder paste and the balls will
short out together when reflow. Not enough solder paste and you have a dry
solder joint.

The alignment of the BGA device is also not so critical. The surface tension
of the solder will "pull" the device into place when reflowing. The process is
quite mechanical.

------
lxe
I wonder what the final cost of the whole thing is. Parts, board, etc...

